# Update: Dirk Reaches 20,000 Career Points



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just in case you didn't know.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And he did it. Crowd giving him a long standing ovation. Very cool.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> But the respect for Dirk did extend to the pregame LA locker room, where no less an authority on greatness than Kobe Bryant called Nowitzki “a rare breed.’’
> 
> “He's tough," said Bryant. "That's what I like about him. He's not a punk. A lot of superstar players don't like to get touched. They're kind of finicky about how they go about things. Dirk's nasty and that's what I like about him. He'll take the gloves off and go at it. … If you look at some of the games that he's had against great players, it's amazing. I think his coming out party years ago was against Garnett. Garnett is a phenomenal player and Dirk was putting up 35 and 20 rebounds. That's ridiculous. I'm looking at that like, 'Whoa, Garnett's one of the best defensive players ever and he torched him.’’’


http://www.dallasbasketball.com/fullColumn.php?id=2450


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Dirk is a stud. He has a great combo of Euro-style skills and American-style toughness. Deserves the recognition for this too, I always felt like Dallas has done a sub-par job surrounding him with the right players. He's rarely had enough defensive-minded players around him to truly make a shot at the title (that one year versus Miami withstanding), nor a legit low-post presence to give him more space on the perimeter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Easily one of my favorite non-Lakers in the league.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Dirk Nowitzki scored his 20,000th career point in the Mavericks' loss to the Lakers on Wednesday night, becoming the 34th player in NBA history to reach that milestone. Only three other players born outside the United States have scored 20,000+ points: Patrick Ewing (Jamaica), Hakeem Olajuwon (Nigeria) and Dominique Wilkins (France).France


http://espn.go.com/espn/elias?date=20100114


----------

